
inspirational videos to push you forward when you're down - amichail

======
amichail
Here's a commercial I like:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No1MxAnHuJM>

And a news story that you might recall:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6cOp6EDFlI>

A commencement speech:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA>

Which ones are your favorites?

~~~
rms
Not a video, but... this is the only inspirational thing I have ever read. A
blind entrepreneur gets a stem cell transplant and he can see again, but his
brain has to learn how to process information.

<http://web.archive.org/web/20040401192741/www.senderogroup.com/mikejournal.htm>

------
menloparkbum
"the office" TV series and "office space" are good ones if you want to know
what the rest of your life will be like if you don't start a successful
startup.

